# 'Chegar a casa', ou 'chegar em casa'?



## Southdown

Olá gente !

1. 'Chegar a casa' ou
2. 'Chegar em casa'? 

Suponho que 1. se diga em Portugal e que 2. se diga no Brasil. Pode ser?

Obrigado por toda ajuda que a gente pode me dar.


----------



## anaczz

Está correto. Em Portugal chega-se a casa e no Brasil chega-se em casa.


----------



## Brass

Apenas para observar que o "a", no caso de "chegar à casa" deveria levar o acento crase (substituindo por um substantivo masculino, o artigo seria exigido, como, por exemplo, em "chegar a*o* escritório"). Concordam?


----------



## Leandro

Olá, Southdown

Na verdade, o gramaticalmente correto é "chegar a casa" (sem crase) tanto no Brasil como em Portugal. Tudo bem que aqui no Brasil ninguém fala "chegar a casa", mas sim "chegar *em *casa". Porém isso só é aceito na fala. Em uma prova de português ou em uma redação, escrever "chegar em casa" seria considerado um erro gramatical de regência.

Brass, "a casa" só vai ter crase se casa tiver um adjunto adnominal (um modificador) como em "chegou/fui/vou à casa de pedro", mas "chegou/fui/vou a casa...."


----------



## Alentugano

Leandro said:


> Olá, Southdown
> 
> Na verdade, o gramaticalmente correto é "chegar a casa" (sem crase) tanto no Brasil como em Portugal. Tudo bem que aqui no Brasil ninguém fala "chegar a casa", mas sim "chegar *em *casa". Porém isso só é aceito na fala. Em uma prova de português ou em uma redação, escrever "chegar em casa" seria considerado um erro gramatical de regência.
> 
> Brass, "a casa" só vai ter crase se casa tiver um adjunto adnominal (um modificador) como em "chegou/fui/vou à casa de pedro", mas "chegou/fui/vou a casa...."


 
De facto, também é assim em Portugal.


----------



## ScarlettK

Sinceramente, aos meus ouvidos, "chegar a casa" soa estranho até mesmo na escrita. Sempre soube que é a forma correta, gramatical, mas além de ninguem usa-la, pra mim, parece até que o sentido muda um pouco. Acho que é o tipo de coisa que só é pertinente em pegadinha de vestibular, prova de regencia, nada mais... porque o "chegar em" já dominou completamente nossa linguagem.


----------



## Alandria

Correto, na norma culta é "chegar a" mesmo. E é assim que aparece nos jornais, revistas e em portais importantes da internet.


----------



## Benvindo

Alandria said:


> ...  E é assim que aparece nos jornais, revistas e em portais importantes da internet.



Discordo. No Brasil, mesmo os meios de comunicação usam maciçamente _chegar em casa_. Ainda ontem o noticiário da TV deu que o paulistano ia ter dificuldade de chegar _em_ casa por causa da chuva forte na parte da tarde. Na internet não é diferente: c. 280.000 ocorrências no Yahoo de _chegar a casa_ (em que se incluem as ocorrências de _chegar à casa_ seguido de algum qualificativo de casa que justifique a crase;  o software de pesquisa não faz distinção entre _a_ e _à_) contra c. de 730.000 de _chegar em casa_.


----------



## almufadado

Quando se diz "Chegar à casa " tem de se especificar a que casa :

"Eu *cheguei à* _casa do João _por volta das 8, e tu a que horas *chegaste à* _casa dele_ ?

"No jogo da glória quando se *chega à *_casa final_ ganha-se o jogo ".

Os Portugueses no "chegar a casa " contentam-se em chegar *à porta de casa* (nunca se lembram da possibilidade de se terem esquecido da chave  e _não poderem entrar em casa_ ) e os Brasileiros quando "chegar em casa" chegam lá *dentro de casa* mesmo. 

Há apenas uma situação que os Portugueses dizem das duas maneiras que é em geral numa condicional:
"Quando chegares em casa, vê se encontras a minha chave senão não vou conseguir entrar em casa !"


----------



## Alandria

Benvindo said:


> Discordo. No Brasil, mesmo os meios de comunicação usam maciçamente _chegar em casa_. Ainda ontem o noticiário da TV deu que o paulistano ia ter dificuldade de chegar _em_ casa por causa da chuva forte na parte da tarde. Na internet não é diferente: c. 280.000 ocorrências no Yahoo de _chegar a casa_ (em que se incluem as ocorrências de _chegar à casa_ seguido de algum qualificativo de casa que justifique a crase; o software de pesquisa não faz distinção entre _a_ e _à_) contra c. de 730.000 de _chegar em casa_.


 
Veja que eu NÃO especifiquei sobre o "chegar a casa", e sim, "chegar a". Tal como "O presidente Luís Inácio Lula da Silva chega ao Brasil nesta sexta-feira". Me mostre o contrário com relação ao que poderia encontrar no Terra, Uol ou Estadão, que eu calo a minha boca.


----------



## Southdown

Eu queria agradecer a todos por ter respondido a minha pergunta. Nunca imagenei que seria tao complicado, contestado !


----------



## Benvindo

Alandria said:


> Veja que eu NÃO especifiquei sobre o "chegar a casa", e sim, "chegar a"...  que eu calo a minha boca ...




O thread é sobre _chegar a casa_ ou _chegar em casa, _não sobre _chegar a._ Na minha resposta, supus - acredito que de forma razoável - que esse era o assunto. Ninguém contesta que a regência de chegar - descontado o caso especial de chegar em casa usado no Brasil - é com a preposição a; basta olhar em qualquer dicionário, porém não é este o assunto do thread. Portanto não se sinta obrigada a calar a sua boca, ou melhor, faça o que quiser, não é problema meu.


----------



## Istriano

Nunca vi _chegar a casa. Chegar a casa _significaria _chegar até uma casa_, mas não entrar nela. É chegar em casa. Sempre escrevi assim e nenhuma professora torceu o nariz. Até C.P. Luft aprova.


_Chegar a casa_ (Portugal) = _Chegar em casa_ (Brasil).
_Entrar en casa _(Espanha) =_ Entrar a casa_ (México, Argentina, Chile, Cuba...)

No Brasil é muito comum o uso da preposição EM com verbos de movimento, na fala, e na literatura modernista, como no latim, e no português (e no espanhol) clássico:


http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=15632




_Chegar a_ significa _chegar até_: _chegar até/a uma conclusão._
É bem diferente de _chegar em_ (que inclui um movimento p/ dentro).

Se em inglês  _(on/in the street_) e em espanhol (_entrar a/en_) se respeita a diversidade linguística, o mesmo deveria se fazer no caso de português.


----------



## Madrid-Mesa

Istriano said:


> _Chegar a casa_ (Portugal) = _Chegar em casa_ (Brasil).
> _Entrar en casa _(Espanha) =_ Entrar a casa_ (México, Argentina, Chile, Cuba...)
> 
> No Brasil é muito comum o uso da preposição EM com verbos de movimento, na fala, e na literatura modernista, como no latim, e no português (e no espanhol) clássico.




Concordo con o fato da preposição "em" especificar a ideia (ideia = novo acordo ortg) de ingresso e "a" chegada ou passagem só.  
Mas, como pode conferir, minha língua natal é o castelhano (muitos gostamos  de chamar assim a língua a nós ensinada pelos espanhóis) das duas culturas nas quais fui criado: a colombiana e a mexicana.  Não é certo, porém, que só na Espanha se fale de _entrar en casa_; mesmo na Espanha convivem as duas formas. No caso da Colômbia prevalece _entrar a *la* casa_ (seja qual for o caso, geral ou particular, definido ou não); e no caso mexicano as duas formas convivem, tanto assim que às vezes, as traduções dos filmes (a maioria dos filmes são traduzidos no México) preferem a forma _entrar en casa_.

Não duvido de seu conhecimento, mas na minha experiência de vida nas duas culturas hispanófonas, nunca a diferencia de usos foi tão evidente como existe no caso brasileiro/português (seja dito de passagem, as diferências/diferenças entre português europeu e brasileiro são muito mais profundas e morfológicas do que o castelhano ibérico e o hispanoamericano).


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Chegar a casa_ (Portugal) = _Chegar em casa_ (Brasil).
> _Entrar en casa _(Espanha) =_ Entrar a casa_ (México, Argentina, Chile, Cuba...)


 
_Entrar em casa_ e _chegar a casa_ são duas coisas diferentes em português.


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> _Entrar em casa_ e _chegar a casa_ são duas coisas diferentes em português.




São, e não  são. 

Para mim sempre com EM: entrar _em _casa, chegar _em _casa, ir lá _em _casa, ir de bar _em _bar
(e nunca: com A)

Para um argentino: é sempre só com A.


Parece que você não entendeu, tanto ENTREI NO BAR quanto CHEGUEI/FUI NO BAR dão uma ideia de entrar (''movimento para dentro'' como diriam os linguistas).
Já CHEGUEI/FUI AO BAR tem uma ideia diferente: CHEGUEI/FUI ATÉ O BAR. _ [Eu posso ter entrado ou não].
_
O uso da preposição EM com verbos de movimento é muito comum na fala brasileira, e também na literatura (''Não vim no mundo para ser pedra'' Mário de Andrade).
Pouco importa se esse uso não apraz aos jornalistas das revistinhas direitistas.


----------



## Istriano

Madrid-Mesa said:


> .  Não é certo, porém, que só na Espanha se fale de _entrar en casa_; mesmo na Espanha convivem as duas formas.



google site:es


''entrad en la casa'' 3 490
''entrad a la casa''    2

 [Na Espanha convivem LINDO e GUAPO, só que ninguém usa LINDO rs]


----------



## Istriano

Madrid-Mesa said:


> as diferências/diferenças entre português europeu e brasileiro são muito mais profundas e morfológicas do que o castelhano ibérico e o hispanoamericano


As diferenças morfológicas e fonológicas são mínimas.
Acho que você quis dizer: diferenças sintáticas e fonéticas.

E isso, falando de _mesoleto  _[fala de pessoas de classe média e a língua usada na literatura moderna]

Mas a língua padrão (acroleto) é a mesma, como o são alemão suíço e o _Hochdeutsch_.

Além de português brasileiro, e alemão suiço, há outras línguas europeias com grandes diferenças entre o acroleto (língua formal escrita), e o mesoleto (língua falada usada por pessoas escolarizadas), [ basileto (''dialeto'' rural e ''giria''  urbana) nem se fala]:  por exemplo_ o tcheco _e _o finlandês...


_Os falantes de espanhol se gabam de ter uma língua unida, mas por exemplo

1.  Ninguém usa _tú _na Costa Rica porque consideram feio, todo mundo usa _Usted _que virou um pronome geral (tanto informal como formal), como _você _na maior parte do Brasil.
2. Na Espanha, todo mundo usa _tú_, e _Usted _se usa só com as pessoas muito velhas (>60/65 anos)
3. Na Argentina, usam _vos_, e não _tú_, e Usted é formal (e não informal como na Costa Rica).

E o sistema verbal nem se fala.

1. Se diz _*Ayer he ido *_no Norte da Espanha (Cantábria, País Basco, Castilha a Velha), na Bolívia, e no Noroeste Argentino (entre Córdoba e Jujuy).
Mas é mal-visto em outros lugares (onde só se fala: _*Ayer fui *_e nunca _*Ayer he ido*_).

2. e com  _*ya/todavía*_

_*Ya llegué *_no Noroeste da España (Vigo, A Corunha, Oviedo, Salamanca, Zámora, Leão), nas ilhas Canárias, em Buenos Aires.
_*Ya he llegado*_ no Noroeste da Argentina (entre Córdoba e Jujuy), na Bolívia, e na maior parte da Espanha.

Há muitíssimos usos, muitíssimas interpretações, e muitíssimos ''erros'' (relativos)...

Em Salamanca e em Buenos Aires: _Ya fui. /// Ayer fui._
Em Valladolid e em Santiago del Estero: _Ya he ido. /// Ayer he ido._

 Parece que Buenos Aires recebeu imigrantes galegos e leoneses...E o Noroeste argentino recebeu os imigrantes do Norte da Espanha (mas não do Noroeste)...rs


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> São, e não são.
> Parece que você não entendeu, tanto ENTREI NO BAR quanto CHEGUEI/FUI NO BAR dão uma ideia de entrar (''movimento para dentro'' como diriam os linguistas).
> Já CHEGUEI/FUI AO BAR tem uma ideia diferente: CHEGUEI/FUI ATÉ O BAR. _ [Eu posso ter entrado ou não]._


 
Quem é que usa _fui ao bar_ querendo dizer que chegou perto ou à porta do bar? Nunca ouvi esse uso, nem aqui, nem vindo Brasil. Esse argumento não convence. Quer dizer que não seria possível aguém falar, na norma brasileira, fui no bar mas fiquei na porta/fui barrado na porta? Nesse caso você não entrou, mas ainda assim, foi no bar.


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Esse argumento não convence.



Convence sim senhor. 
Nada na língua é por acaso.





> _Na língua latina, a preposição *in* seguida de acusativo corresponde a movimento para dentro.
> A preposição 'in' deu lugar à preposição em na língua portuguesa e daí que «eu vou no cinema» e «eu *vou em casa*» são expressões que estão de acordo com a história da língua portuguesa.
> A preposição latina ‘ad’ corresponde a movimento até um certo lugar.
> A preposição ‘ad’ deu lugar à preposição *a*  na língua portuguesa. Por isso, quando dizemos «Vou a casa», o  interlocutor compreende que não nos demoramos, porque vamos permanecer  apenas algum tempo.
> Mais especificamente: «Vou *ao* cinema» – corresponde a «Vou até à sala de cinema»; «Vou *no* cinema» – corresponde a «Vou para dentro da sala de cinema_


http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15632


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com o Alentugano. Apesar desses diferentes significados para as duas preposições, o uso, tanto em Portugal quanto no Brasil, já criou sentido próprio. Quando, em Portugal, alguém diz:
-Vou a casa num instante.
Ninguém supõe que o gajo vá ficar parado à porta de casa. É óbvio que, se ele vai a casa, vai nela entrar.
Da mesma forma, quando dizemos no Brasil:
-Passei na casa de Fulano.
Não está implícito, necessariamente, que eu entrei na casa; geralmente quer dizer isso, mas também posso ter só passado de carro, em frente à casa, ou parado em frente ao portão e conversado com o Fulano ali mesmo, sem entrar.
Não sei se é geral mas me parece que no Brasil usamos "ir a" algum lugar em frases onde se quer dar a noção de algo que é freqüente, por exemplo, vou ao cinema sempre que posso, vou ao bar do João todos os sábados, etc.
É semelhante ao uso de em e por.
Na cidade de São Paulo, pelo menos no meio em que fui criada, diz-se:
-Passei na casa de Fulano e isso pode significar que fui até lá, entrei, etc.
No interior de São Paulo, parece que é generalizado usar-se "Passei pela casa de Fulano", com o mesmo significado.
A princípio, quando ouvia essa frase, estranhava muito e não conseguia admitir outro sentido que não fosse passar em frente à casa e seguir, sem nem sequer parar.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Convence sim senhor.
> Nada na língua é por acaso.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15632


 
Meu caro, eu não disse que o uso de "ir em" está errado. A reposta de Ciberdúvidas que você cita baseia-se na realidade da língua que é falada no Brasil, e não na realidade portuguesa. Isso é um facto, e ninguém vai querer - nem iriam conseguir, mesmo que quisessem - mudar a forma como a maioria das pessoas fala e grande parte delas escreve no seu país. Eu também poderia dizer que não, que usando a lógica, "ir em" alguma coisa, é estar em/dentro/em cima de alguma coisa, é assim que eu e quase todos em Portugal interpretamos a expressão. Mas isso não faz a menor diferença. 
No mais, para mim, sentar-me numa mesa é sentar em cima da mesa, tal como sentar-me numa cadeira é ficar em cima da cadeira.
Vou a casa comporta exatamente a ideia de que vou entrar na casa e não vou demorar para voltar a sair. Vou para casa, à partida, entendo como indo para casa para ficar, por exemplo, até ao dia seguinte. 
Todos têm razão, e não há uma forma, um argumento ou uma explicação que seja mais válida que outra para explicar o fenómeno. Os seus argumentos não me convencem a mim, nem, imagino, os meus a você.

Ah, e não creio que seja uma questão de ser de direita ou de esquerda que vai fazer diferença... falo pela realidade que conheço no meu país.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Quando, em Portugal, alguém diz:
> -Vou a casa num instante.
> Ninguém supõe que o gajo vá ficar parado à porta de casa. É óbvio que, se ele vai a casa, vai nela entrar.


  É isso mesmo, Ana, nada como alguém que conhece as duas realidades.  


anaczz said:


> Da mesma forma, quando dizemos no Brasil:
> -Passei na casa de Fulano.
> Não está implícito, necessariamente, que eu entrei na casa; geralmente quer dizer isso, mas também posso ter só passado de carro, em frente à casa, ou parado em frente ao portão e conversado com o Fulano ali mesmo, sem entrar.


Também me parece óbvio. Até mesmo aqui já não é tão incomum ouvir dizer "passo lá na tua casa?", "passei lá em casa". Julgo que não se usa assim tanto é _passei à tua casa_; o mais comum será _passei por tua/pela tua casa_.


----------



## Istriano

Bom, são usos diferentes,
para muitas pessoas no Brasil existe uma diferença entre
_ir em,_ _ir a/até e ir para.

_Mas muitas pessoas (66% diria eu) usam só _ir para:

Vou pra escola.
Vou pro cinema.
Já fui pra Londres, três vezes...
_
Eu não sei explicar a diferença entre _ir em_ e_ ir a/até,_
e sei que muitos portugueses estranham,
mas para mim também é bem ''diferente'' o uso português de _menor _e de _mais pequeno_:  _irmão menor ~ sapato mais pequeno_
visto que eu uso só _menor _para as duas coisas.


No entanto, pode ser que o português brasileiro esteja se aproximando do francês e do italiano, e o uso de EM vs A  (e também PARA) varia de acordo com a palavra usada...

_vou ao teatro,  
vou ao/no cinema
vou na praia
vou na/pra balada
vou pro motel

vou lá em casa
vou p/casa
chego em casa
chego ao/até o fim
_


----------



## Madrid-Mesa

> Os falantes de espanhol se gabam de ter uma língua unida, mas por exemplo
> 
> 1. Ninguém usa tú na Costa Rica porque consideram feio, todo mundo usa Usted que virou um pronome geral (tanto informal como formal), como você na maior parte do Brasil.
> 2. Na Espanha, todo mundo usa tú, e Usted se usa só com as pessoas muito velhas (>60/65 anos)
> 3. Na Argentina, usam vos, e não tú, e Usted é formal (e não informal como na Costa Rica).



Tem razão respeito às diferenças fonéticas e sintáticas. Mesmo assim, são maiores no português pois não é usual em castelhano (americano especialmente) situações de falta de entendimento (tirando as diferenças no léxico, seja dito).

Nós não gabamos-nos de nada, eu saliento o que percebo, não qualifico. De fato, as diferenças do português europeu e brasileiro tornam a língua mais interessante... 

Por outra parte, nunca uso a palavra "ninguém" para me referir aos casos de uso da língua portuguesa. Tem usos gerais, mais aceitos, o que não quer dizer que seja uma imposição, verdade absoluta ou fato incontestável: na Costa Rica (que espero tenha visitado) usa-se tú, embora não é comum. Na Espanha usa-se usted em alguns contextos, nem sempre com velhos, mas a forma comum é tú. Razão sua. Em nenhum dos casos é "considerado feio" seu uso. É pouco usual, só. De novo, as qualificações não fazem jus à riqueza da língua.

A conjugação em tempos perfeitos (_he ido, he venido, he estado_) não é comum na América, mas também não ´é "feio" como você disse. Simplesmente não é comum, e é estranho encontrar tal uso.  Alias, na língua escrita usa-se, formalmente ou na literatura. 


Você explicou muito bem como a origem dos imigrantes explica parcialmente a adoção de usos e costumes lingüísticos. Daí, não é preciso falar em _gabar-se_ ou em língua "feia".  São usos que impõem-se, pois as línguas são dinâmicas.

(em espanhol, não é correto se gabar de unidade: não adianta, pois trata-se de uma herança espanhola que foi imposta inicialmente através da RAE. Nas últimas décadas, abriu-se o espaço para fazer dessa construção uma tarefa comum de todos os países hispânicos. 
No caso de português, podem-se gabar de ter uma língua combinada pelas partes, pelo fato de tratar-se de um _Acordo_ ortográfico, viu?)


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Bom, são usos diferentes,
> para muitas pessoas no Brasil existe uma diferença entre
> _ir em,_ _ir a/até e ir para.
> 
> _Mas muitas pessoas (66% diria eu) usam só _ir para:
> _


_Eu me incluo nos 34% (desse cálculo "istriânico" ). Intuitivamente emprego "em" (que soa horrivelmente aos meus ouvidos, mas quando falo nem percebo, porque é uso mais comum aqui no Recife) ou "a/até" quando vou e volto "logo":
Vou no shopping  / Vou ao/até o shopping
Vou na padaria / Vou à/até a padaria
Vou na casa de tia Maria / Vou à/até a casa de tia Maria


Quando eu "vou para" eu demoro mais um tiquinho lá:

Vou pra Cabrobó passar as férias
Vou (me embora) pra Pasárgada
Vou pras cucuias (oops, não vou, não!)

Mas... também vou "pra escola" (ou ia...)  
e, morando perto da praia (o que significa que posso ir e voltar algumas vezes ao dia), também só digo "vou pra praia", nunca, jamais digo "vou na praia", e apenas repito o que a maioria diz!  

Claro que, na escrita o "vou na" não vai de jeito nenhum!

Enfim, também não sei explicar!_


----------



## Alandria

Uso pra e em na maioria dos casos.
Isso informalmente, claro.


----------



## Istriano

Eu não uso ''vou pra praia'' por cacofonia.


----------



## Vando

A despeito dos argumentos monumentalmente erguidos em defesa da chamada "vida da língua", o que é usual não necessariamente serve, de um ponto de vista lógico, etimológico, gramatical etc., a ser posto como regra, pela aclamada "vida da língua". Já diminuímos o termo "prostituta", por exemplo, a "puta"; nem por isso, me parece, cabe tornar normatizado que se escreva "pt"... De maneira similar, argumento de volta ao post originário. O verbo "chegar" rege à preposição "a", independentemente de aonde se chega; quer seja a [artigo] minha, quer seja a [artigo] de fulana, é sempre a [preposição] uma casa que chego, ou a um lugar qualquer; não me é possível, por uma questão de regência verbal, chegar em casa, e se tentar posso ficar perdido pelo caminho, pois "em casa" nunca se chega...
Aprendi com meus professores, ainda, que não usaríamos crase quando a referência local é a casa do próprio que fala: se chego à casa de Joana, é assim craseado que escrevo, mas se chego aonde moro, não chegaria, assim "à casa", mas "a casa", pelo fato de ser ela íntima a mim, isto é, chego "a minha casa", e o pronome possessivo substitui, portanto ao artigo - o que explicaria o desnecessário acento grave.
Finalizo dizendo que, contudo, o futuro pode tornar, pela aclamada - digo ainda - "vida da língua", defensável o uso de "chegar em casa"; por agora não me parece viável. A não podemos nos esquecer de que na regência, o termo dependente, no presente caso, a preposição, faz referência ao sentido do termo regente - o verbo. Perder esse elo significa diminuir a clareza semântica dos enunciados lusófonos, das expressões brasileiras, o enraizamento da vitalidade originária da língua, tão bela, mas feita mais inculta que o apontado por Olavo Bilac quando nos deixamos levar meramente pelo uso que dela se faz. Deixaremos que se torne norma o emprego do internetês "vc" para substituir o já de muito reduzido pronome pessoal "você"?


----------



## Istriano

CHEGAR EM (CASA) já está correto.
Eu aprendi na escola: _''quem chega em casa, chega em casa.'' _

Lhe dou duas fontes (Acabei de começar a frase com um clítico, coisa linda essa língua da gente, né? ):



> No Brasil, entretanto, usa-se muito a preposição _em _(exclusiva, diante de casa 'lar':_ chegar em casa_, e não _chegar a casa_), como aliás também com outros verbos de movimento (cf. Nascentes,
> 1953: 171-4; Jucá, 1937: 52-5; Lessa 81-3). Pode colaborar para isso a tendência de considerar o estado e o repouso ('lugar onde') em vez do movimento ('lugar para onde') "… a pessoa que chega
> já se julga no lugar e troca o adjunto adverbial de lugar para onde pelo de lugar onde:_ 'Quando ela chegou na porta da cozinha…'_ (Alencar)" (Nascentes, 1960: 59). Segundo Nascentes, essa
> regência ocorre em Euclides da Cunha, Taunay, Vicente de Carvalho, Simões Lopes Neto, Humberto de Campos, Amando Fontes, Rachel de Queiroz, José Lins do Rego, entre outros. As
> pesquisas de Lessa (pg. 168-71) e Barbadinho (1977: 61-2) confirmam amplamente esse brasileirismo nos autores modernistas. Lessa transcreve 19 exemplos de _chegar em_ contra 10 de
> _chegar a._ "Já se tolera o chegar em, na língua escrita" (Elia: 111).


 (Dicionário de regência verbal; Celso Luft; 1998)



> “CHEGAR - É intransitivo no sentido de _atingir data_ ou _local_. (...) Já é bastante comum o uso da preposição _em_ nesta acepção.”


“Gramática”, de Faraco e Moura (1999, p. 514.)


_Cheguei a casa_ e _vou lá a casa _me soam como uma imitação da fala lusitana, tal qual _Foi estudar a Londres_.
Gosto de ouvir essas frases só quando são faladas com um bom sotaque luso.


----------



## Vando

Istriano said:


> CHEGAR EM (CASA) já está correto.
> Eu aprendi na escola: _''quem chega em casa, chega em casa.'' _
> 
> Lhe dou duas fontes (Acabei de começar a frase com um clítico, coisa linda essa língua da gente, né? ):
> 
> (Dicionário de regência verbal; Celso Luft; 1998)
> 
> 
> “Gramática”, de Faraco e Moura (1999, p. 514.)
> 
> 
> _Cheguei a casa_ e _vou lá a casa _me soam como uma imitação da fala lusitana, bem como_ Foi estudar a Londres_.


----------



## Vando

Muito obrigado, aprendi muito com seu post! Desde já, bom fim de semana!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Às vezes eu fico maravilhado com os efeitos que um argumento de autoridade pode alcançar. Por que ficar se descabelando para fazer o cego enxergar aquilo que todos conseguem ver quando você pode simplesmente apelar para a autoridade? Está certo porque fulano e beltrano disseram que está. Ponto! E como num passe de mágica, aquilo que era "errado" agora "já está certo".


----------



## Vando

O aprendizado a que me referi toca apenas ao fato de que o uso, que ainda critico, é mais antigo do que eu supunha.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Certamente. No latim, tanto _in _(_em_) quanto _ad _(_a_) acompanhavam verbos de movimento, sendo que o primeiro era usado para expressar a noção de movimento com entrada. Passado algum tempo, o uso de _a_ foi ampliado no português de Portugal, com o mesmo acontecendo com a preposição _em _no Brasil. Nossa escrita padrão, contudo, seguiu a tendência européia, conservando o _em _apenas em expressões fixas como _chegar em casa_, onde a substituição por _a_, seja qual for o veículo, pode soar alienígena.

_quando ele chegar à casa_ (_dos amigos_) => padrão escrito
_quando ele chegar na casa _(_dos amigos_) => padrão falado
_quando ele chegar a casa_ => português de Portugal
_quando ele chegar em casa_ => português do Brasil


----------



## Ruca

Istriano said:


> As diferenças morfológicas e fonológicas são mínimas.
> Acho que você quis dizer: diferenças sintáticas e fonéticas.
> 
> E isso, falando de _mesoleto _[fala de pessoas de classe média e a língua usada na literatura moderna]
> 
> Mas a língua padrão (acroleto) é a mesma, como o são alemão suíço e o _Hochdeutsch_.
> 
> Além de português brasileiro, e alemão suiço, há outras línguas europeias com grandes diferenças entre o acroleto (língua formal escrita), e o mesoleto (língua falada usada por pessoas escolarizadas), [ basileto (''dialeto'' rural e ''giria'' urbana) nem se fala]: por exemplo_ o tcheco _e _o finlandês...
> 
> 
> _Os falantes de espanhol se gabam de ter uma língua unida, mas por exemplo
> 
> 1. Ninguém usa _tú _na Costa Rica porque consideram feio, todo mundo usa _Usted _que virou um pronome geral (tanto informal como formal), como _você _na maior parte do Brasil.
> 2. Na Espanha, todo mundo usa _tú_, e _Usted _se usa só com as pessoas muito velhas (>60/65 anos)
> 3. Na Argentina, usam _vos_, e não _tú_, e Usted é formal (e não informal como na Costa Rica).
> 
> E o sistema verbal nem se fala.
> 
> 1. Se diz _*Ayer he ido *_no Norte da Espanha (Cantábria, País Basco, Castilha a Velha), na Bolívia, e no Noroeste Argentino (entre Córdoba e Jujuy).
> Mas é mal-visto em outros lugares (onde só se fala: _*Ayer fui *_e nunca _*Ayer he ido*_).
> 
> 2. e com _*ya/todavía*_
> 
> _*Ya llegué *_no Noroeste da España (Vigo, A Corunha, Oviedo, Salamanca, Zámora, Leão), nas ilhas Canárias, em Buenos Aires.
> _*Ya he llegado*_ no Noroeste da Argentina (entre Córdoba e Jujuy), na Bolívia, e na maior parte da Espanha.
> 
> Há muitíssimos usos, muitíssimas interpretações, e muitíssimos ''erros'' (relativos)...
> 
> Em Salamanca e em Buenos Aires: _Ya fui. /// Ayer fui._
> Em Valladolid e em Santiago del Estero: _Ya he ido. /// Ayer he ido._
> 
> Parece que Buenos Aires recebeu imigrantes galegos e leoneses...E o Noroeste argentino recebeu os imigrantes do Norte da Espanha (mas não do Noroeste)...rs




Olá,

Parece-me que estamos perante uma das muitas subtilezas da língua: para mim "cheguei a casa" tanto significa chegar à porta de casa como chegar ao interior da casa. No entanto, admito que cada um de nós perceba esta construção de uma forma subjetiva.

Em relação às diferenças entre língua formal e língua falada e entre variantes da mesma língua, realmente parece-me que entre os diversos países de língua castelhana existem diferenças significativas, tanto no que diz respeito ao léxico como no que respeita à semântica. No entanto, para todos os "hispanohablantes" parece pacífico que todos falam espanhol/castelhano e que todos se entendem sem problemas de maior. Praticamente não se encontram discussões na internet sobre se o espanhol da Argentina é uma língua diferente do espanhol de Espanha ou do México, por exemplo. E no entanto, particularidades como o "voseo" não são propriamente pormenores despiciendos. 
Já no que diz respeito ao português, a realidade é completamente distinta: basta uma pequena pesquisa na internet para se encontrar imensas discussões sobre se o português do Brasil é uma língua diferente do português de Portugal, já para não falar no batalhão de brasileiros que dizem não entender metade daquilo que os portugueses dizem (muitas vezes até dizem que entendem melhor o castelhano). Parece-me que em toda esta questão há um substrato de atitudes completamente diferentes em relação a esta questão, da parte dos falantes de espanhol e da parte dos falantes de português. 
Recordo-me de uma vez ter visto, na revista Economist, uma inquérito sobre qual a língua que valia mais a pena aprender. Uma das opções era o português brasileiro. O português não aparecia entre as opções. E foi precisamente o português brasileiro que recolheu o maior número de votos. Eu comentei o artigo dizendo que em minha opinião fazia sentido que entre as opções constasse simplesmente o português, e não o português brasileiro. Fui violentamente atacado por uma leitora que veio com a conversa habitual de que o português brasileiro é uma língua diferente do português europeu e que conhecia diversos brasileiros que diziam que não entendiam metade do que os portugueses diziam (alguns não entendiam mesmo uma única palavra). Nunca ouvi este tipo de argumentação da parte dos "hispanohablantes" nem dos falantes de inglês, por exemplo. Já agora, se eu fosse estrangeiro e fosse estudar português brasileiro no Brasil, o que é que me seria ensinado na escola: "cheguei a casa" ou "cheguei em casa"?

Obrigado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ruca said:


> Já agora, se eu fosse estrangeiro e fosse estudar português brasileiro no Brasil, o que é que me seria ensinado na escola: "cheguei a casa" ou "cheguei em casa"?


Sinceramente não sei se essa discussão seria levantada na escola; mas respondendo sua pergunta, se a discussão fosse eventualmente levantada, numa boa escola creio que você seria orientado a pesquisar fontes de língua padrão e chegaria à conclusão de que no Brasil a norma é _chegar em casa_, e não _chegar a casa_.


----------



## Carfer

> _Cheguei a casa_ e _vou lá a casa _me soam como uma imitação da fala lusitana, bem como_ Foi estudar a Londres_.



_'Cheguei a casa'_ e _'vou lá a casa'_, sim. '_Foi estudar a Londres' _não, porque dizemos _'Foi estudar para Londres' _ou _'Foi estudar em Londres'_. '_Foi estudar a Londres' _não faria muito sentido, porque estudar implica alguma permanência e e essa ideia não está presente em _'ir a_' que implica curta duração e regresso (_'vou à praia'_, _'vou ao cinema'_, '_vou a Lisboa'._


----------



## J. Bailica

Já agora, como se diz em espanhol? Parece-me ouvir frequentemente "llegou en casa", mas não tenho a certeza (e espero que uma frase assim tão curta me salve de agredir gravemente a língua vizinha e irmã, por via otográfica ou gramatical!)


----------



## Alentugano

Ruca said:


> Já agora, se eu fosse estrangeiro e fosse estudar português brasileiro no Brasil, o que é que me seria ensinado na escola: "cheguei a casa" ou "cheguei em casa"?


Talvez o professor lhe ensinasse que é "chegar a casa" e depois, ao falar com o Ruca, ele próprio usasse a estrutura "chegar em"...


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Cheguei a casa_ e _vou lá a casa _me soam como uma imitação da fala lusitana, tal qual _Foi estudar a Londres_.
> Gosto de ouvir essas frases só quando são faladas com um bom sotaque luso.


Duvido que você ouça "Foi estudar a Londres" de algum português, só se for de algum brasileiro tentando imitar a norma lusa... 
Agora, vai ouvir algo do tipo "Foi estudar para Londres", uma construção que, ao que me tem constado, não é possível na variante brasileira. Uma alternativa, como já apontou Carfer, seria "Foi estudar em Londres". A preposição "a", neste contexto, indica que a pessoa apenas passou em/por Londres...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

> _Cheguei a casa_ e _vou lá a casa _me soam como uma imitação da fala lusitana, tal qual _Foi estudar para Londres_.
> Gosto de ouvir essas frases só quando são faladas com um bom sotaque luso.


Pronto! Resolvida a questão.


----------



## Denis555

Queridos colegas portugueses,

Alguém se atreveria a dar uma explicação da lógica atrás de "Ir estudar para Londres"?

No Brasil, a lógica parece bem clara. Nunca se quebra a ordem das palavras, a sentença é apenas reduzida: 

Ir estudar em Londres --> ir para Londres +[e depois] estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres [e depois] estudar em Londres.
Outro exemplo:
Vir comer banana na feira --> vir à feira +[e depois] comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira [e depois] comer banana na feira.

Uma outra alternativa no Brasil seria:
Ir para Londres + estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres estudar em Londres
Vir à feira + comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira comer banana na feira


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> Queridos colegas portugueses,
> 
> Alguém se atreveria a dar uma explicação da lógica atrás de "Ir estudar para Londres"?
> 
> No Brasil, a lógica parece bem clara. Nunca se quebra a ordem das palavras, a sentença é apenas reduzida:
> 
> Ir estudar em Londres --> ir para Londres +[e depois] estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres [e depois] estudar em Londres.
> Outro exemplo:
> Vir comer banana na feira --> vir à feira +[e depois] comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira [e depois] comer banana na feira.
> 
> Uma outra alternativa no Brasil seria:
> Ir para Londres + estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres estudar em Londres
> Vir à feira + comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira comer banana na feira



Se as línguas tivessem lógica, Denis...
Você acha natural aquilo que sempre disse e ouviu dizer, nós igual. Aliás, em termos de lógica, onde você corta é arbitrário. Você corta assim:' _Ir estudar em Londres --> ir para Londres +[e depois] estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres [e depois] estudar em Londres'_. Nós fazemos o corte noutro lado: _ ir para Londres +[e depois] estudar em Londres --> Ir __para Londres__[e depois]__ estudar __em Londres__'_


----------



## Ruca

Denis555 said:


> Queridos colegas portugueses,
> 
> Alguém se atreveria a dar uma explicação da lógica atrás de "Ir estudar para Londres"?
> 
> No Brasil, a lógica parece bem clara. Nunca se quebra a ordem das palavras, a sentença é apenas reduzida:
> 
> Ir estudar em Londres --> ir para Londres +[e depois] estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres [e depois] estudar em Londres.
> Outro exemplo:
> Vir comer banana na feira --> vir à feira +[e depois] comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira [e depois] comer banana na feira.
> 
> Uma outra alternativa no Brasil seria:
> Ir para Londres + estudar em Londres --> Ir para Londres estudar em Londres
> Vir à feira + comer banana na feira --> Vir à feira comer banana na feira





Olá,

Penso que o correto em Portugal é dizer-se "Ir para Londres estudar" e "Vir à feira comer bananas", e há muitas pessoas que falam assim. Também me parecem perfeitamente corretas as frases "Ir estudar em Londres" e "Vir comer bananas na feira". As frases "Ir estudar para Londres"  e "Vir comer bananas para a feira" são comuns mas parecem-me mais próprias de um registo popular/informal, e parecem realmente traduzir uma inversão da estrutura da frase. A realidade é que em Portugal também existe um distanciamento considerável entre um registo formal/culto e um registo informal/popular.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Penso que o dialeto brasileiro restringe o complemento de destino a vir necessariamente antes do de finalidade.

1a. _Quero ir *para *Londres estudar._ [omissão do _para _de finalidade]
1b. _Quero ir *para *Londres *para *estudar. _

2a. _Quero ir estudar *para *Londres._ 
2b. _Quero ir *para *estudar *para *Londres._ 

Observando esses exemplos em 1, tenho a impressão de que _para Londres _(o destino) satisfaz a necessidade de complementação de _ir_, o que aparentemente não acontece com _para estudar_.

3a.
_— Vou para Londres.
— Que legal! O que você vai fazer lá? 
— Vou _(_para Londres_) (_para_)_ estudar._

3b.
_— Vou para estudar?
— Huh?_ 

Mas se em vez de um complemento de destino tivermos simplesmente um local, _estudar _(sem _para_) deixa de ser complemento de finalidade e passa a ter _ir _como verbo auxiliar.

4a. _Quero *ir estudar* em Londres._ [auxiliar + *verbo *+ local]
4b. _Quero *ir *para estudar em Londres._ [*verbo *+ complemento velado + finalidade + local]
4c. _Quero *ir estudar* lá para a bandas de Londres_. [auxiliar + *verbo *+ local]
4d. _Quero *ir* lá para as bandas de Londres_ (_para_) _estudar_. [*verbo *+ destino + finalidade]

Então, de duas uma: ou o sentido de _para Londres_ em 2a não é o de destino e sim o de local, com significado semelhante ao de _lá para as bandas de_ em 4c (_Quero ir *estudar **para *Londres_); ou o dialeto europeu não compartilha da restrição que limita as posições dos complementos de destino e de finalidade.

A propósito, seria 2b uma possibilidade no português de Portugal? Se for, acho que isso põe por terra a leitura de _para Londres_ como local.


----------



## marta12

Ariel Knightly said:


> Penso que o dialeto brasileiro restringe o complemento de destino a vir necessariamente antes do de finalidade.
> 
> 1a. _Quero ir *para *Londres estudar._ [omissão do _para _de finalidade]
> 1b. _Quero ir *para *Londres *para *estudar. _
> 
> 2a. _Quero ir estudar *para *Londres._
> 2b. _Quero ir *para *estudar *para *Londres._
> 
> Observando esses exemplos em 1, tenho a impressão de que _para Londres _(o destino) satisfaz a necessidade de complementação de _ir_, o que aparentemente não acontece com _para estudar_.
> 
> 3a.
> _— Vou para Londres.
> — Que legal! O que você vai fazer lá?
> — Vou _(_para Londres_) (_para_)_ estudar._
> 
> 3b.
> _— Vou para estudar?
> — Huh?_
> 
> Mas se em vez de um complemento de destino tivermos simplesmente um local, _estudar _(sem _para_) deixa de ser complemento de finalidade e passa a ter _ir _como verbo auxiliar.
> 
> 4a. _Quero *ir estudar* em Londres._ [auxiliar + *verbo *+ local]
> 4b. _Quero *ir *para estudar em Londres._ [*verbo *+ complemento velado + finalidade + local]
> 4c. _Quero *ir estudar* lá para a bandas de Londres_. [auxiliar + *verbo *+ local]
> 4d. _Quero *ir* lá para as bandas de Londres_ (_para_) _estudar_. [*verbo *+ destino + finalidade]
> 
> Então, de duas uma: ou o sentido de _para Londres_ em 2a não é o de destino e sim o de local, com significado semelhante ao de _lá para as bandas de_ em 4c (_Quero ir *estudar **para *Londres_); ou o dialeto europeu não compartilha da restrição que limita as posições dos complementos de destino e de finalidade.
> 
> A propósito, seria 2b uma possibilidade no português de Portugal? Se for, acho isso põe por terra a leitura de _para Londres_ como local.




*2b, nunca*.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

marta12 said:


> *2b, nunca*.


Bom, então o que você acha da leitura de _estudar _como verbo principal e _para Londres _como complemento de local em vez de destino? Faz sentido?

Sobre a restrição, imagino que ela venha do fato (?) de a finalidade complementar todo o constituinte do verbo com o complemento de destino, e não apenas o verbo.

*[*Quero *[[[*_ir_*]*_ para Londres_*]* (_para_) _estudar_*]**]*


----------



## J. Bailica

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> Penso que o correto em Portugal é dizer-se "Ir para Londres estudar" e "Vir à feira comer bananas", e há muitas pessoas que falam assim. Também me parecem perfeitamente corretas as frases "Ir estudar em Londres" e "Vir comer bananas na feira". As frases "Ir estudar para Londres"  e "Vir comer bananas para a feira" são comuns mas parecem-me mais próprias de um registo popular/informal, e parecem realmente traduzir uma inversão da estrutura da frase. A realidade é que em Portugal também existe um distanciamento considerável entre um registo formal/culto e um registo informal/popular.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Viva Ruca

Pode estar mais correto, mas a mim não me entra no ouvido sem vírgula: "Vou para Londres, estudar"; não sei se concorda. 

Que questão, esta! Quem diria que uma coisa assim, de nada, de repente desse nisto.  
Nem mal consigo acompanhar os argumentos mais técnicos (Denis, Carfer, Ariel...), para dizer a verdade. Pelo menos servem para puxar pela cabeça num sábado à noite sem graça. 

Talvez a gente tenha ido um pouco demasiado para fora cá dentro (isto é, _cá no Portugal)_, aproveitando frases como "fugiu para longe", "chuta para fora", "vou estudar para médico", "vou estudar para caramba" (esta importada) e ido mesmo um pouco para fora, com essa graduaçãozita meio manhosa, esse Erasmus de "Ir estudar para Londres", ou talvez não - afinal pode simplesmente ser tão natural ir dormir a sesta como ir a sesta dormir, que é o que eu vou procurar fazer entretanto .

(Aliás, é sexta, e não sesta; ou melhor, sábado (mas à noite!!!, portanto sesta também não é!!!)


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Pode estar mais correto, mas a mim não me entra no ouvido sem vírgula: "Vou para Londres, estudar"; não sei se concorda.



Mesmo sem a vírgula, a mim soa-me perfeitamente. De resto, a frase parece-me tão banal, tão comezinha, que o que não consigo evitar estranhar é que alguém a questione (embora, evidentemente, não ponha em causa que os brasileiros o façam por não estarem habituados a ela. Mas tenho de fazer o esforço de racionalizar a coisa, lá isso tenho, da mesma forma que eles estranharão que a mim dificilmente me entre, senão com o maior dos esforços, o _'cheguei em casa'_)


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer, do que eu entendi, os brasileiros não estranham a estrutura *Vou para Londres estudar* mas, sim, _*Vou estudar para Londres*. _Enquanto que, para um português, as duas frase se equivalem em sentido, parece-me que no Brasil isso não é assim...


----------



## Istriano

_Vou para Londres estudar_ tem um toque poético, não soa usual visto que na língua falada não usamos muito essas inversões


_Nunca fui lá _(normal)
_Nunca lá fui _(poético)

_Vou estudar em Londres_ (normal)
_Vou para Londres, para estudar _(normal)
_Vou para Londres estudar_ (poético)
_Vou estudar para Londres _(poético demais para ser usado)


----------



## Istriano

J. Bailica said:


> Já agora, como se diz em espanhol? Parece-me ouvir frequentemente "llegou en casa", mas não tenho a certeza (e espero que uma frase assim tão curta me salve de agredir gravemente a língua vizinha e irmã, por via otográfica ou gramatical!)



Isso não é o fórum pt/es, mas em espanhol existem umas coisas com EN
1)_ ir en casa de_ (espanhol popular, em muitos países)
2) _ir en Asunción_ (espanhol paraguaio [popular])
3)_ entrar a ~ entrar en_  (_entrar a_ = ir a/até;_ entrar em _= ir em (no sentido tupiniquim; movimento para dentro)]
4) _sentarse en la mesa ~ sentarse a la mesa _(en espanhol _Siéntense en la mesa!_ corresponde ao uso tupiniquim: _Sentem na mesa!_  ''sit down at the table'')

For the time being, the usage of EM with verbs of movement/nearness  is 100% correct in written Galician,
while it's used in formal Spanish and in formal Brazilian Portuguese only in some expressions.
Formal Spanish allows SENTARSE EN LA MESA (formal Brazilian Portuguese considers SENTAR NA MESA incorrect),
formal Brazilian Portuguese allows CHEGAR EM CASA (but not any other expressions to the disguist of most Brazilians who differentiate between _chegar a = chegar até_; and _chegar em=entrar em_).

Any simplistic rules as QUEM CHEGA A, CHEGA A are overly simplistic, because we say CHEGUEI AO FIM = CHEGUEI ATÉ O FIM, mas CHEGUEI EM CASA.


The rules of CRASE should be kept separate from the usage of verbs of movement with EM, A and PARA.
But these grammarians are only making it more complicated, by throwing the crase thing in this already complicated ''mess''.


They should explain the CRASE by using a more uniform example, for example PARA/A with dative verbs:  _
Mandaram uma carta *para a professora*-->Mandaram uma carta* à professora*;  
Mandaram uma carta *para a Bahia*---> Mandaram uma carta *à Bahia*;
Mandaram uma carta *para Cuba*---> Mandaram uma carta *a Cuba*._

and not QUEM CHEGA EM CASA, CHEGA A CASA.

By explaining the crase rules through the use of verbs of movement, the grammarians made many Brazilians write À instead of EM, so you can read things like: Fui à Portugal 


But in Brazil, we do everything wrong, and it's _ululante_.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _
> -->Mandaram uma carta* à professora*; __* This one sounds ok to me*
> --> Mandaram uma carta *à Bahia*;__*
> These two sound really weird, though...*
> --> Mandaram uma carta *a Cuba*._


----------



## mykka

Chegar a casa parece-me a mais "normal" por aqui.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> _Vou para Londres estudar_ tem um toque poético, não soa usual visto que na língua falada não usamos muito essas inversões
> 
> _Vou para Londres estudar_ (poético)


Inversão?  Poético?  O que exatamente foi invertido aqui? Se trocarmos _para _por _pra_, o que impediria essa frase de soar perfeitamente natural?


J. Bailica said:


> Pode estar mais correto, mas a mim não me  entra no ouvido sem vírgula: "Vou para Londres, estudar"; não sei se  concorda.


A vírgula muda o sentido do que está sendo dito.

— Por que você vai pra Londres?
 — Vou pra Londres (pra) estudar.  [A informação de que o sujeito vai para Londres já é conhecida pelo interlocutor, o que impossibilita o uso da vírgula.]

— Por que você vai pra Londres?
— *Vou pra Londres, (pra) estudar.  [Leia colocando na fala uma pausa para perceber como essa vírgula é absurda.]

— E agora? O que vai fazer?
 — Vou pra Londres (,) (pra) estudar.


----------



## Istriano

Muitas frases têm mais de uma explicação/interpretação:
_
Sinta-se // bem-vindo ao Brasil._
_Sinta-se bem-vindo // no Brasil._

Foi  // estudar em Londres.
Foi pra Londres // estudar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Foi  // estudar em Londres.
> Foi pra Londres // estudar.


  Mas cadê a suposta inversão poética? Aí há apenas duas estruturas diferentes, uma com _em _e outra com _para_ e ambas soando perfeitamente naturais.


----------



## J. Bailica

A vírgula muda o sentido do que está sendo dito.

— Por que você vai pra Londres?
 — Vou pra Londres (pra) estudar. :tick: [A informação de que o sujeito vai para Londres já é conhecida pelo interlocutor said:
			
		

> — Por que você vai pra Londres?
> — *Vou pra Londres, (pra) estudar.  [Leia colocando na fala uma pausa para perceber como essa vírgula é absurda.]
> 
> — E agora? O que vai fazer?
> — Vou pra Londres (,) (pra) estudar.



Ah, ok. Tem razão.


----------



## Alex3111

Brass said:


> Apenas para observar que o "a", no caso de "chegar à casa" deveria levar o acento crase (substituindo por um substantivo masculino, o artigo seria exigido, como, por exemplo, em "chegar a*o* escritório"). Concordam?



Comento que o nome do acento é Acento Grave; Crase é a figura de palavra que une um artigo a uma preposição, ok?


----------



## Alex3111

Neste caso, como esta casa é a própria casa, deve-se acentuar com o acento grave, configurando a figura de palavra, Crase.


----------



## Alentugano

Alex3111 said:


> Comento que o nome do acento é Acento Grave; Crase é a figura de palavra que une um artigo a uma preposição, ok?



Se for um português a ler "chegar à casa" ele seguramente vai se perguntar "qual casa?", parece que fica faltando mais alguma informação. Já "chegar a casa" é uma expressão genérica, você chega a casa, você está em casa. Quando falamos da nossa casa dizemos estou em casa e não estou na casa. Se você apenas disser "eu estou na casa" vai parecer que está faltando algo e é normal que a outra pessoa te pergunte "Você está na casa? Em qual casa?" Agora, se tu dizes "Estou na casa do Marcos", aí já é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo no Brasil, se disser, ou melhor, escrever,  "Cheguei à casa." não é imediata a associação com a própria casa pois o usual é "Cheguei em casa".
Quanto à crase, lembro que não se trata da união de preposição e artigo, mas sim da união de dois "as", como em àquele, àquilo, àquela.


----------



## Alex3111

anaczz said:


> Mesmo no Brasil, se disser, ou melhor, escrever,  "Cheguei à casa." não é imediata a associação com a própria casa pois o usual é "Cheguei em casa".
> Quanto à crase, lembro que não se trata da união de preposição e artigo, mas sim da união de dois "as", como em àquele, àquilo, àquela.



Desculpe caro colega, mas Crase é, sim, a união do artigo feminino "a" com a preposição "a". Os dois "as" a que você se refere são na verdade uma preposição e um artigo. Sugiro verificar melhor nos seus estudos, ou com um professor de português. Além disso, não estamos falando de português usual, mas da língua culta. Na língua usual, ou popular, vale dizer "consultei o adevogado", quando o culto é advogado. Abraço.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Na verdade crase é um fenômeno fonológico em que duas vogais idênticas se fundem, sejam elas quais forem. Um exemplo:

El*e i*rritou o cachorro. --> El/i/ /i/rritou --> "elirritou"

Algumas crases são indicadas pelo acento grave, outras não.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

anaczz said:


> Mesmo no Brasil, se disser, ou melhor, escrever,  "Cheguei à casa." não é imediata a associação com a própria casa pois o usual é "Cheguei em casa".
> Quanto à crase, lembro que não se trata da união de preposição e artigo, mas sim da união de dois "as", como em àquele, àquilo, àquela.





Alex3111 said:


> Desculpe *caro colega*, mas[...]


Parece-me que @anaczz tem características femininas inatas e, se não me engano, caro, ou melhor, *cara colega* aí estaria funcionando como vocativo. Logo, uma vírgula deve antecedê-lo.


----------



## andercorujao

"joguei a bola na janela" quer dizer que a bola foi jogada pela pessoa, e a janela sofreu, ou recebeu a ação de jogar, certo ? então porque "cheguei a casa" e "cheguei na casa" não segue esse padrão ?
pra mim, é comum escutar frases do tipo "vou chegar a mesa para o canto da sala"
nesta frase, quem está chegando para o canto da sala é a mesa, e que quem faz a mesa chegar lá é quem falou esta frase.
"eu faço a mesa chegar até o canto da sala" também pode ser escrito como "eu chego a mesa até o canto da sala"
 eu não sei se usar o verbo "chegar" dessa forma é correto para a norma culta, mas é o que eu escuto no dia a dia.
"chegar a casa" no meu ouvido, parece que a pessoa vai mudar a casa de lugar, que vai fazer a casa chegar em algum lugar, "chegar em casa" já parece ter o sentido pretendido, que é o de que o locutor está chegando na casa, que a casa recebe a ação de chegar.


----------



## guihenning

Você está misturando as acepções de “chegar”.
Os brasileiros falam “chegar em”, mas apenas porque as átonos costumam ser trocados por outra preposição, por questões de pronúncia, não porque no cérebro dos brasucas haja uma significação distinta para “em”.


----------



## pfaa09

Interessante --> “Chegar em” ou “chegar a”? | Dúvidas de português
Sobretudo o último parágrafo:
"Por enquanto, oficialmente, o correto é usar a preposição “a”.
Mas não se preocupe: *nenhuma banca corretora de redação vai tirar ponto de você se usar “em”*."


----------



## xiskxisk

Normalmente o "em" é usado quando o verbo corresponde a uma ação circunscrita a um espaço.

Eu estudo em casa - a ação de estudar decorre em casa.
Eu aprendo muito na escola - a ação de aprender acontece na escola.

Por outro lado o "a" usa-se quando a ação decorre numa aproximação a um espaço.

Eu vou à escola - o verbo ir traduz-se numa ação que nos aproxima da escola.
Aonde vais?
Eu vou a Londres.

No Brasil também se usa "em" em expressões como "chegar na casa", é uma questão de decorar isso.


----------

